# ram air hood



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i was looking around online and i saw this website that had 300zx body styling stuff (hoods, etc...) and i saw this ram air hood, i cant get any info on how to order it though does anybody know were to get one. it looks like this. http://www.showcars-bodyparts.com/300ZX88RAMAIRHOOD.JPG


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

that is a photo-chopped photo mang. I have seen the original. Make one yourself. It's just some holes and a pinch of bondo.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i dont want to risk it im kind of unimployed right now so fixing it would be a problem if i messed up.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

is it easy to do. and whats bondo


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

uh... nevermind. Bondo is a body filler that is moldable. Get a junkyard hood and make your own cool ram air setup. If you really want ram air, relocate your air filter to the fender well, and aim it toward the front of the car. That's not easy, but it's faster than making a hood.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That would be a cool looking hood though


----------

